
Google Maps and Particle partner to bring location-aware capabilities to IoT - tdrnd
https://maps-apis.googleblog.com/2017/05/google-maps-and-particle-partner-to.html
======
seren
This sounds like a good idea, but what is the coverage of "Google’s geospatial
database of Wi-Fi" ? You are not going to track a container ship with it.

